# new truck options for gear and kennels



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So I just got a new (to me) small pickup. It is small, sort of bright and but not nearly as cool as I would like. (kinda like me), but it what I could afford. :roll: 

It is a four door, has a small bed, just over 5 feet, and a canopy. I would like to make a gear drawer in the bed for all my SAR geek crap that I have to carry around all the time.

Though I would like something like this, it is too rich for my blood. I would also want it covered on top so I could put things above it:
http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Bedslide/joey_bed_sliders_truck_bed_slide_cargo_trays.html

I am thinking more something like this homemade drawer:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=DSC02892.jpg

Anyone know were I could get sturdy slide/drawer hardware that would let me create a pull out drawer that could extend like 4 feet at least?

I am debating if I should put a kennel in the back seat of the pick up, or put one in the truck bed (on top of gear drawer). I might do both over time.

Any pictures, advice on set ups and the like would be much appreciated.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

http://weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=18

These are cool, but expensive as well.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new (to you) truck! 
If you build a platform in the back of your truck you can use these
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I7472512/name/utility_sled_black_36x26x9
underneath it - they slide out really well (especially if you have a box liner) and fit Rubbermaid containers (which seem pretty universal for gear hauling/storage). Not exactly what you asked for but a cheap option that works pretty good.

If nothing else they are great for hauling meat/straw/messy stuff so it doesn't slime up the back of the truck.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

if I were building something like that. I would look at sliding glass door tracks and miscellaneous hardware; it should be fairly inexpensive. You could also use angle iron which should be available in longer lengths at a Home Depot type store. And then attach some small wheels to the box/drawer.


For the box its pretty easy and cheap to make one out of plywood. You could then get some thin aluminum and screw it to the outside of your box to make it look fancy and cool. (kinda like me)

Looks like something like this would work
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I2520819/name/door_kit_sliding_gold_48x96

or
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products...330579/name/roller_sldng_door_bbrng_uni_1_1_4
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I2330588/name/roller_sldng_door_bbrng_1_1_4
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products...330542/name/rollers_sldng_door_bbrng_1_1_4_2p

Just make a little track and the lets the ball bearing do the work.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

here's another thing that would work
http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I2520560/name/hardware_door_sliding_2dr_48

or you could be really really cool and use opposing magnetic forces for a drawer that would be frictionless but that's stuff for another dimension or dementia


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just built two supports which are held in with ratchet tie downs and lay my plywood on tip. crates go on tip and can be opened through side flippers.

Underneath I put plastic containers on the whte plywood and it can roll in and out and I can pull out the side panels above the supports - they also house plastic containers now. 

Only thing I would have done different is use 2x2, not 2x4 and made the platform low enough to accomodate larger crates.

This is one of the side supports - I have seen other nice platform supports made of bolted metal as well - seems like most people have platform and a place to slide stuff under the platform and dog on top.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy moley! Good job!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Exactly the kind of stuff I am looking for guys..keep em comming. Don't be afraid to post your expensive versions because the photos may give me a good idea that I can "poor boy"!

Nancy...love those side flippers! Guess that is a full sized truck bed too eh? Pictures were very helpful!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That truck has a 6 foot bed.

We made it the way we did because we needed it to be able to be a non-dog truck and I can break it down in about 30 minutes by pulling out the peices. 

If it were only going to be a dog truck, I would want an aluminum insert built in drawers etc. But .........this was fairly cheap and easy and one person can disassemble it.

Even so if it is real hot, dog goes in the cab but at least can be in the back with the flippers up for shade [I also had limo black put on the camper windows]. Had to have about a year to get over the "new truck" thing.........


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

What kind of SAR stuff do you need to store in your truck.. It would help me get an idea on a configuration that utilizes all your space.

KB


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Whatever you do, please make sure you bolt your shelf/drawer structure down to the bed of the truck. If you have a hi-lift jack or other large heavy objects in your truck, make sure they are secure as well. In case of a collision or roll-over, you don't want projectiles to impale you or your dog and you certainly don't want a drawer system crushing your dog/ crate. IH8Mud.com is a Toyota off-road forum where you will find some great drawer builders and ideas with pics.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kayla Barth said:


> What kind of SAR stuff do you need to store in your truck.. It would help me get an idea on a configuration that utilizes all your space.
> 
> KB


That would be a long and tedious list. Whatever the dog and I might need to respond to a call out without going home or to the SAR hall, day or night, front country or back, winter (including skis and avalanche gear) or summer. 

I envison something like Nancy's set up, but still would like a slide out drawer under the plywood. I would like most of the crap to be stored under there so it doesn't move around, and stays organized.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never had any luck organizing my stuff in a vehicle. Now I just have a couple of huge duffel bags with lots of pockets to jam stuff in. Then I just throw the duffel bag appropriate to the task at hand in the vehicle.

I do have a FEMA teammate with the roll-out thing for his truck bed though. Nice set-up and it works great for him. Same guy also has some type of solar panel on the top of his truck to power the fans that blow air into the dog crates. I think you should do that too, Jennifer.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This is kind of a nice minimalist approach - looks easy to build.

http://www.bajataco.com/Camper1.html

I have to agree, my stuff winds up all over the place and rubbermaid containers are the way to go for me. Problem with drawers is if you pull them out with all your nice gear and it is pouring down rain. At least the containers have lids and you can shuffle them around.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Vin Chiu said:


> Whatever you do, please make sure you bolt your shelf/drawer structure down to the bed of the truck. ................... IH8Mud.com is a Toyota off-road forum where you will find some great drawer builders and ideas with pics.


I am checking out the drawer thread right now! Great info, thanks!





Konnie Hein said:


> I do have a FEMA teammate with the roll-out thing for his truck bed though. Nice set-up and it works great for him. Same guy also has some type of solar panel on the top of his truck to power the fans that blow air into the dog crates. I think you should do that too, Jennifer.


Yah....I am not THAT much of a SAR geek  :mrgreen: 



Nancy Jocoy said:


> This is kind of a nice minimalist approach - looks easy to build.
> 
> http://www.bajataco.com/Camper1.html
> 
> I have to agree, my stuff winds up all over the place and rubbermaid containers are the way to go for me. Problem with drawers is if you pull them out with all your nice gear and it is pouring down rain. At least the containers have lids and you can shuffle them around.


Great link, except now I have Tacoma envy. I wanted a Tacoma...but alas could not afford it :-({|= All the cool kids round here have one 

I am all about Rubbermaids in my present vehicle. I actually want to have the short rubbermaids in the drawer for water sensitive stuff. I see that the Tacoma set up you posted would be much easer/cheaper to make. I just think the drawer would be oh so convenient, even if it is raining I would still have to pull my rubbermaid out of the truck and sort through it to get the appropriate gear for my pack right?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

I know some guys who have rubbermaids packed and labeled, each with a full kit and pack for possible wilderness scenarios, terrain, seasonal weatehr etc. They just pull the right rubbermaid off their garage shelves and go according to the callout and weather. Of course this means you have to have enough of everything, including the packs, to fill a few packs and enough self-control to never go pulling stuff from your packed rubbermaids unless it is to check on your equipment/ med kits. I have that problem. I'm always going into my EMT jump kit for tape, dressings, flashlights...etc. bad bad bad.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok so you have the platform bout 36in ( would look like nancy's) But undrneath the platfor you have 3 compartments the two smaller ones on the sides which in the middle you could either make a sliding platform that you could put your akward stuff like skis and what not. With the two smaller compartments if you make a box and then attach the rails to inside wall instead of the floor you should be bale to use the entire length with out getting hung up on the wheel wells. In the boxes on the side you could use rubbermaid tubs to organize your stuff. :-k I hope that made sense. LOL I got the picture in my head but I have lost my drawing skills.  HAHAHA Hope you come up with something badass.

KB


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Vin Chiu said:


> I know some guys who have rubbermaids packed and labeled, each with a full kit and pack for possible wilderness scenarios, terrain, seasonal weatehr etc. They just pull the right rubbermaid off their garage shelves and go according to the callout and weather. Of course this means you have to have enough of everything, including the packs, to fill a few packs and enough self-control to never go pulling stuff from your packed rubbermaids unless it is to check on your equipment/ med kits. I have that problem. I'm always going into my EMT jump kit for tape, dressings, flashlights...etc. bad bad bad.


Kinda the same idea except I keep it in my truck, not in my house. That way if I am out, I don't have to go home to get my stuff before responding.

I have various rubbermaids, gear and packs in my vehicle and according to the callout, take out and or repack what I need. There is a lot of overlap in what I need.

I have pretty much two of everything , one set for home or work, one for my truck. Even so, I am often breaking into my truck gear for random stuff I need somewhere, sometime. It is inevitable, and I accept it 

My old SUV often looked like a bomb went off in it. I am hoping to be "a little" better organized this time[-o<


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen a number of handyman setups with sliding drawers in trucks but from a standpoint of light weight and easy access the Tacoma camper set up Nancy linked to would be hard to beat.
That's a VERY nice rig!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I've seen a number of handyman setups with sliding drawers in trucks but from a standpoint of light weight and easy access the Tacoma camper set up Nancy linked to would be hard to beat.
> That's a VERY nice rig!


I have already started looking online to see if I can find those long/squat rubbermaids they used!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No matter what you do figure that dirt and mud and dog hair will get everywhere and it is nice to be able to break the whole thing down for cleaning. 

Maybe you don't have that problem with all the snow but here it is all red mud. 

In retrospect, I probably would have done something like the tacoma thing [rubber mat, not carpet] instead of my frame supports which were way overkill. I thought about whatif I rolled the truck etc. but that camper top would shear off in a heartbeat so I did not get too wrapped up about dog safety in the back.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy said;
"No matter what you do figure that dirt and mud and dog hair will get everywhere and it is nice to be able to break the whole thing down for cleaning. 

Maybe you don't have that problem with all the snow but here it is all red mud."


:-o You mean I can't use my dashboard for finger writting notes in the dust?!:-o BUMMER!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have already started looking online to see if I can find those long/squat rubbermaids they used!


Those look like "under-bed boxes" - but be aware most of the kinda see-thru plastic Rubbermaids shatter or crack in the freezing temps. I've tried various types and the lids lasts but the tub itself cracks or shatters.

The Tacoma set-up looks really nice and pracatical though and I'm enjoying some of the cool stuff posted on this thread.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I think some of those under the bed boxes have wheels so you might not have to make a sliding bed for the truck, just make a channel to keep the boxes straight.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I think some of those under the bed boxes have wheels so you might not have to make a sliding bed for the truck, just make a channel to keep the boxes straight.


I wanted something a little bit higher than bed boxes which is why I used plywood with casters [not the kind that rotate] instead of a drawer to hold my boxes. 

A rubbermaid box pushed in between it and the tailgate holds the rolling thing in place so it does not bang around while driving. THAT box is the one that holds my primary gear with extra stuff on the sides - Once I reassemble and find my card reader, I will try to upload again - have to come up with mounts for new fans I bought last winter.

But that plastic sled in earlier post looks like it could do REALL well down a center aisle. Unfortunately with a 5 foot bed and it being 26 inch wide, you could only get one in your truck SIMPLE SIMPLE SIMPLE


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I wanted something a little bit higher than bed boxes which is why I used plywood with casters [not the kind that rotate] instead of a drawer to hold my boxes.
> 
> A rubbermaid box pushed in between it and the tailgate holds the rolling thing in place so it does not bang around while driving. THAT box is the one that holds my primary gear with extra stuff on the sides - Once I reassemble and find my card reader, I will try to upload again - have to come up with mounts for new fans I bought last winter.
> 
> But that plastic sled in earlier post looks like it could do REALL well down a center aisle. Unfortunately with a 5 foot bed and it being 26 inch wide, you could only get one in your truck SIMPLE SIMPLE SIMPLE


The plus of the sled is that if you have a nice handy sled to drag your gear, straw bales, water jugs or whatever up to the cabin or whereever - and if you are lazy like me you make a dog do it. My GSD/husky X is my favourite "chore boy". They drag pretty well on all surfaces (dirt ,gravel, snow) so you can use them as a small stone boat in the summer for chores.

I got tired of crawling under my dog boxes to get gear and getting totally filthed up as everything you want is always at the back of an 8 ft box...](*,)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, finished up the first try at storage for all my crap in the back of the truck.

Went for simple, and used the sled that was suggested by Lynn. Used a product called Duradek on top..some rubberized decking stuff. Not sure our glueing job was so great, I hope it holds up.

It is not perfect, but I think it will work and we will learn about what we "wish" we had done next time I am sure. Thanks for the great ideas:-D 

Next I want to take a back seat out of my truck and build a home made kennel back there. Wish I could afford a custom welded one..but I can't:-({|=

Finished product with the three access hatches open + sled drawer

















Everything closed:









This is where the skis will go in the winter:









Wheel well storage:









Long skinny storage:









The top middle peice slides out and then can slide down below as pictured. This can make room for taller things and kennels and so on. Not sure how useful it will be but...options.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that is slick jennifer! looks good, efficient, utilizes space. i LIKE it.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Don't be so modest. That looks really good. Like a pro built it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

REALLY nice! :wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sweet - Nice workmanship.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

HAH...nevermind..missed page three. 

Looks good!!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow!- Jennifer that looks awesome !- I really like the way you can slide out the middle divider part if you need to - really practical and well thought out design.


----------

